# Connected server not showing up in Finder?



## freaky (May 3, 2007)

I am currently connected to a server which is showing up on the command line under /Volumes and when I go to "Connect to Server" in finder it says I'm already connected. The problem is that it isn't showing up in the drives area in Finder.

Will someone tell me how to make it reappear or how to unmount it through the command line so I can try and reconnect it again?


----------



## Debaser626 (May 3, 2007)

Troubleshooting steps I'd take

Force quit finder (Relaunch)

Restart computer.

Disconnect from network

Go to Finder/Preferences. Make sure network volumes are checked to show up in sidebar. You can try ejecting it from there if it is.

Delete the com.apple.finder.plist pref file and com.apple.desktop.plist file. Reboot.

Download and run YASU.


----------



## freaky (May 3, 2007)

I tried force quiting finder, then later saw the drive was showing up on my Desktop. I then dragged the drive to the top left of my Finder window and it reappeared.

If it happens again I will try those last few steps that you mentioned.


----------

